# Gaggia New Baby Class vs. Classic



## musketeer

Hi all,

Great forum!

I was looking at buying either a Gaggia New Baby Class or a Classic, but I now see the Gaggia Classic has been removed from gaggia.com, so after years of being told it was being phased out it looks like it may now have happened for real.

A couple of quick questions:

1) Anyone know what the "New" in New Baby Class means? What are the differences vs. the older model? What year did the "New" come out?

2) Any pros/cons of Baby Class vs. Classic?

Thanks.

M


----------



## DonRJ

I`m not sure when the new Baby Class came out exactly, but the "New" line is a few years old now. Internally I would reckon that the new and old are the same

Inside, the Classic and Baby Class have identical core components, the only difference aside from the construction of the chassis is electronic soft touch buttons to operate the Baby Class and old school switches to control the Classic. Only other point of note is that the classic steam wand could be swopped for a Rancilio one, I`m not sure if the Baby Class will accept the same modification.

The water tank is easier to remove for cleaning on the baby as its on top at the back so lifts straight off and no silicon hoses to juggle with which you have to do when sliding the classic reservoir in and out from under the group. Not a big deal really as you quickly get the hang of it. Filling it with either is no problem.

Oh, on a practical note the height between the portafilter and drip tray is a bit greater on the new baby range compared to the classic, handy if you like a bigger mug to pour into.

Just looked online and the classic still seems to be available to buy if you shop around --- >£295 at Amazon delivered and less elsewhere eg £265 here.

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/420/gaggia-classic-espresso-machine-

Don


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

the baby class has too many faults to buy as a start machine, go for the classic every time, better than all the new baby range,


----------



## jimgrant

had a classic for two years and no issues other than i enjoy the espresso from it.i use an anfim grinder and beans from hasbean or square mile.i still find myself exploring options but am fairly happy with what i have.


----------

